# How often do you...



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm a new dog owner and I was wondering how often do you...


bathe your dog?
brush fur with a regular brush?
de-shed with a de-shedding brush?
brush teeth?
wipe eyes or tears?
clean ears?
trim nails?
cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?

Anything else that you do with your dog grooming-wise that is not on the list?


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i...
1. bath my dog twice a week
2. never
3. never
4. sometimes
5. wipe eyes...hmmm, maybe once a week when i see there is something
6. clean ears almost every days because she is a swimmer
7. not very often...don't seem to grow fast
8. never, short hair dog


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Short hair dog.

1. I bath him when he smells which usually means somewhere around 3-6months. He stays clean smelling for quite a long time.
2. I don't have just a brush, don't really need it
3. I use de-shedding tools very rarely. He doesn't like it, it doesn't do that much, I just pet the fur out with my hand most of the time. Plus I'm fine with the added fiber in my diet.
4. I don't brush his teeth anymore. He hates it. I just give him bones to gnaw on instead
5. I wipe the eye goop whenever I see them so almost daily. But I just do it because. It's not like he gets tear stains or anything.
6. I wipe his ears with a dry paper towel about once a month and right after baths.
7. I try to trim his nails every week cause he has long quicks but I always forget. I usually end up trimming them every 2-3 weeks. Dremel.
8. The only time he's had his fur cut was to get an ultrasound and his stomach was shaved.
9. Anal gland expression. I get to enjoy this experience about once a month.


----------



## intent2smile (Sep 6, 2012)

1. About every 4 to 6 weeks. Usually when he starts to smell like a dog.
2. I brush everyday with a Zoom Groom
3. I only use a Zoom Groom but it does great at getting all the hair out
4. Once a week but I give him bones and antlers to chew on as well.
5. When I notice something is there maybe once every couple of days
6. Once a month when he goes to the groomers
7. I have his nails ground down once a month at the groomers
8. The only reason Jaxx goes to the groomers is to have his nails ground but I usually have them brush his teeth and wash his ears as well.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

One Shiba Inu, sheds twice yearly (if weather patterns are stable, sometimes only once or up to five times if the weather is wonky) each shed lasts about a month. Two Border Collie x Labrador Retriever mixes, shed all year but it's worst in spring and summer.

*1. bathe your dog?*
Once every many months or so, unless stinky or excessively dirty. I rinse them (no shampoo) about every two months.
*2. brush fur with a regular brush?*
At least once a week, but can be once a day during warmer seasons or if I feel like making them look fancy.
*3. de-shed with a de-shedding brush?*
Whenever the shedding gets real bad/in warmer months. Cannot predict how frequent this will be due to weather patterns.
*4. brush teeth?*
That's what bones are for.
*5. wipe eyes or tears?*
Almost never, unless there is an eye boogie or something gross I can't stand.
*6. clean ears?*
Never. I do check them frequently though.
*7. trim nails?*
Once every two weeks for the mixes, once a month for the Shiba, or as needed.
*8. cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?*
Never. My dog's don't get trimmed (nor should they be, trimming their coat types is stupid) and I do all grooming myself.

I go over my dogs at least once a week with a metal flea-comb, and after every hike. That finds any ticks they may have picked up, and just checks them over for possible fleas. I rarely ever find ticks, never find fleas, and it also gets rid of foxtail seeds and burrs. I do anal glands once a year, or as needed. I check teeth every two days or so and run my hands over them almost every to check coat and body condition, feet, ears, eyes, etc. I sniff their feet, ears, breath, head and shoulders for odd smells at least once a week. (Head and shoulders since that's where the stink gets when they roll on something.)


----------



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your responses!

Expressing anal glands... I just googled what it is and I didn't know I had to do that! How often do I need to do it? Or how do I know when I need to do it? Thanks!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

1. Occasionally when she gets dirty or seems to be due for one, maybe 2-4 times a year
2. Occasionally when I happen to think about it
3. Never, although when I do brush, that's kind of the point, lol. I use a rubber curry brush.
4. Daily
5. Dunno, probably daily, whenever I notice eye boogers, lol.
6. Never
7. Probably about once a week, her nails grow really fast
8. Never, she's a shorthaired dog


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

gmros said:


> Thank you everyone for all your responses!
> 
> Expressing anal glands... I just googled what it is and I didn't know I had to do that! How often do I need to do it? Or how do I know when I need to do it? Thanks!


It's dependent on the dog. For the most part, firm stool and normal bowel movements should take care of it. Diet can also help.

My dog just seems to be one of those that has more of an issue with it. Dragging their butt on the floor is generally a sign that the anal glands needs to be expressed.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

1. When they need it (I shower them, I found bathing inefficient), which for Obi is about twice a month, and Pixie about once every two months. Sometimes they will run around in mud or roll in poo though, so then they have an extra shower.

2. Pixie about once a week, Obi doesn't really need it, but I sometimes go over him when I'm doing Pixie anyway, because he loves it.

3. Never.

4. Never, they are raw fed so they eat bones and meat every day.

5. Never, but I sometimes trim the hair around their eyes so prevent gunk getting stuck there.

6. Obi, never. Pixie, whenever she has an ear infection, which seems to be most of the time. No need to clean them out unless the dog is very prone to infections.

7. About once or twice a month.

8. Obi never gets clipped, I clip Pixie myself every 4-6 weeks. Before I had clippers I would take her to the groomer every 2-3 months. But she doesn't get matted, so I'm lucky that she's an oodle with low maintenance hair. (Which I've heard is rare).


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

1.bathe your dog? usually only before I take them to something like a trial. otherwise only if they are a total disaster lol 
2.brush fur with a regular brush? the short hairs- when I remember, the long hairs-less often then I should lol 
3.de-shed with a de-shedding brush? never
4.brush teeth? never
5.wipe eyes or tears? I am a habitual eye booger wiper, I cannot touch a dog and NOT wipe their eyes lol 
6.clean ears? baby dog-every other day or so but she has tight flopped ears, everyone else, virtually never(they dont need it)
7.trim nails? weekly
8.cut/trim fur or take to the groomers? Rusty(long, thick, soft but wiry hair) -I razer him down every 2 weeks, the short hairs-never, the long hairs-a few times a year, in the winter I keep the feet trimmed short to prevent snowballs.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a labrador mix.


bathe your dog? 
Whenever he gets super dirty from muddy hikes. But usually with fresh water and not shampoo. He hasn't gotten a soap bath in almost a year and the other day someone commented he smelled clean and asked what shampoo I use :X

brush fur with a regular brush?
Once or twice a week

de-shed with a de-shedding brush?
Same as above

brush teeth?
Every night

wipe eyes or tears?
Whenever there's something there

clean ears?
Once a month, inconsistently

trim nails?
3 weeks? Not sure

cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?
Never

Anything else that you do with your dog grooming-wise that is not on the list?[/QUOTE]

Every now and then I do full body checkups for lumps, scratches, ticks, etc. Especially as he gets older, I keep an eye out for lumps.


----------



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

zhaor said:


> It's dependent on the dog. For the most part, firm stool and normal bowel movements should take care of it. Diet can also help.
> 
> My dog just seems to be one of those that has more of an issue with it. Dragging their butt on the floor is generally a sign that the anal glands needs to be expressed.


Thank you zhaor! I haven't noticed my dog drag his butt on the floor, but he has mostly soft stools . I guess I'll try do the anal glands one day.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

gmros said:


> I'm a new dog owner and I was wondering how often do you...
> 
> 
> bathe your dog? *When his coat starts to feel a bit grimey, usually about every 6-8 weeks.*
> ...


Answers in bold.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

how often do you...

*bathe:* waterless shampoo, wipes - as needed if she's starting to get a little musty, about every 4-6 weeks; full on bath - now that we've discovered the wonders of Xanax (for her, not me!) about every 3-4 months.
*brush:* weekly; more often when she's shedding
*de-shed with a de-shedding brush?* Never- ruins the coat. I use a comb, a brush, and a zoom groom.
*brush teeth?* bullies &/or rubbing with dental spray several times a week
*wipe eyes or tears?* Rarely - not needed.
*clean ears?* try to do it when I do nails
*trim nails?* every 2-3 weeks - snip & dremel + trim hair on paws
*cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?* Never - except for her paws, she doesn't need trimming. I do all her grooming myself - she is a terror to take to the groomers.

P.S. on the anal glands -- ask your vet to show you how to do it the next time you're in. You can hurt your dog if you don't know what you're doing, esp. if the glands are high up inside like my dog's are. Let the vet tell you if he/she recommends you doing it yourself. Most dogs are easy to do from the outside, but some, like mine, are better left to the vet. She does them by going inside the anus, probably not something you want to do yourself.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

bathe your dog? Usualy as needed/once a month
brush fur with a regular brush? never they don't need it, I just run my hand over them
de-shed with a de-shedding brush? once a month with a pumis stone
brush teeth? once a week 
wipe eyes or tears? as needed
clean ears? as needed
trim nails? every 3 days 
cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?I trim any long hairs as needed (little boy parts, long hairs between toes)


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

gmros said:


> I'm a new dog owner and I was wondering how often do you...
> Blaze collie
> Solo beagle
> 
> ...


answers in green


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

gmros said:


> I'm a new dog owner and I was wondering how often do you...
> 
> 
> bathe your dog?
> ...


As for anal sacs, he hasn't ever had any trouble with them. Sassy did until she was fed home cooked food. On kibble I needed to express them at least monthly. I mostly did it during baths so the gunk just went on the lawn. Since she was a medium sized dog it wasn't hard to figure out how to do it and she really did appreciate it. I doubt most dogs react that way! Dogs also scoot if their butt is dirty after pooping or if there is an itch due to worms.


----------



## Full Throttle (Sep 10, 2012)

1. 4-6 weeks or as needed. I am a dog groomer, and like keeping their skin and coat clean! You CAN overbathe your dog and don't recommend any sooner than every 2 weeks.
2. eh, once a week or so, depending on if they are shedding or not.
3. As they shed, seasonally. Furminator and zoom groom.
4. I scale them bi-monthly, give them raw bones, and use a water additive that freshens breath and cleans teeth. 
5. as needed
6. when they get bathed, or after they swim.
7. once a month, and dremmeled.
8. Whenever I take them to work


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

zeronightfarm said:


> bathe your dog? As needed
> brush fur with a regular brush? Zoom Groom: For Riley Daily, Bambi and Dycen when I notice a change in the glossiness of their coat
> de-shed with a de-shedding brush? Never
> brush teeth? that's what bones are for
> ...


Answers are in red


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a standard poodle; answers below



gmros said:


> I'm a new dog owner and I was wondering how often do you...





> bathe your dog?


 every two to three weeks



> brush fur with a regular brush?


 I use either a comb or pin brush depending on the length of her fur; about once a week when her ears and top knot get longer (maybe three weeks after her trim) or as needed to remove debris



> de-shed with a de-shedding brush?


 never



> brush teeth?


 twice a week, planning to increase to daily



> wipe eyes or tears?


 as needed, usually daily



> clean ears?


 at least once a week



> trim nails?


 every six to eight weeks (groomer does this)



> cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?


 every six to eight weeks


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

bathe your dog? every 2 weeks
brush fur with a regular brush? 2-3 week
de-shed with a de-shedding brush? 2-3 week 
brush teeth? never they eat beef bones which clean their teeth well. 
wipe eyes or tears? everyday
clean ears? every other day on the basset hound ( with solution every week ) just a wipe out every day. my other dogs hardly ever only if the ears are dirty.
trim nails? every 1- 2 weeks on my basset. other dogs maybe once a month their nails grow slowly.
cut/trim fur or take to the groomers? once a month ( only cause a groomer works at my vet clinic )

every dog is different. I own 3 dogs with completely different needs. and some dogs nails grow fast and some dogs grow slow. some dogs ears get dirty some dogs do not. My suggestion would be if your dog is dirty clean him. if he is shedding a lot brush him more often. if his ears are dirty clean them, if his nails are long trim his nails. and you'll eventually work out whats best for them.


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

bathe your dog? 
2-4 times a year. Definitly when camping season is over.
brush fur with a regular brush?
Whenever he looks like he needs it, because he dosn't like it.
de-shed with a de-shedding brush?
When he needs it, like when he starts shedding.
brush teeth?
I am thinking of starting to brush his teeth. I currently give him a greenie after dinner every night.
wipe eyes or tears?
I use my hand to wipe eyes all the time. I use eye wipe cloths a 1-2 times a week.
clean ears?
I use ear wipes about once a week.
trim nails?
He goes to the vet for his pedi once every 4 weeks. (The vet office actually call it his pedi)
cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?
Never, I don't think he is supposed to be trimmed.

I try to put on paw cream when needed.
I use dog wipes all over him when he needs a quick clean up.
I have a coat/skin spray conditioner that I use weekly.
Sometimes I use this very light scented dog spray, that also conditions his hair.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

gmros said:


> Thank you zhaor! I haven't noticed my dog drag his butt on the floor, but he has mostly soft stools . I guess I'll try do the anal glands one day.


 It is NOT recommended to express anal glands unless your dog has problems with them per your vet. Expressing them unnecessarily can actually cause problems with them. Leave them alone unless your vet says there is an issue.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

1.bathe your dog? Maddie, my allergy dog - about once a week with tea tree shampoo for itching; the others about once every 3-4 weeks, or as needed
2.brush fur with a regular brush? Potsie and Maddie - at least every other day to prevent tangling (with a wire brush); Dempsey - a couple times a week (with a Zoom Groom)
3.de-shed with a de-shedding brush? Never
4.brush teeth? 2-3 times a week; should be daily...
5.wipe eyes or tears? as needed - anytime I see anything in them or on the fur below them 
6.clean ears? every couple of weeks, or as needed; I smell them to tell; no smell is good!
7.trim nails? at least every couple of weeks, if not weekly - they grow so fast!; sometimes I'll clip them; sometimes I'll dremmel them; sometimes both!
8.cut/trim fur or take to the groomers? Potsie - every 3-4 weeks; Maddie - every 6 weeks, but I groom/clip them myself to save money (saves $50/groom!)


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

bathe your dog? every 6 weeks, I get him groomed.
brush fur with a regular brush? every night, but Kabota has a feathered tail and those tangle very quickly.
de-shed with a de-shedding brush? never, he doesn't really shed like that.
brush teeth? every day.
wipe eyes or tears? i brush off goopies when i see them, but not that often.
clean ears? 3x per week with epi-otic when it's hot and humid, 2x per week when it's not.
trim nails? every 3 weeks.
cut/trim fur or take to the groomers? every 6 weeks. Kabota has some hound in him, because he starts to smell gamey after 5 weeks.

Kabota has a big ruff of fur like a lion around his neck/shoulders and feathering on his belly, legs and tail. I have the groomer trim the feathering off his belly (it collects pee) and cut down his feathering on his back legs and the the first 2" of his tail so it doesn't pick up poo. She also trims the fur that grows between the pads of his paws so he has more traction on my wood floors.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Smokie is a Papillon. Ellie is a Boxer mix.

bathe your dog? Smokie every 1-2 weeks. Ellie about monthly.
brush fur with a regular brush? Smokie gets combed out at least weekly, checking for tangles daily. Ellie when she gets her bath or I notice her shedding.
de-shed with a de-shedding brush? Smokie's hair is too long for one, and Ellie's too short.
brush teeth? They are on a raw diet, so they rarely need it. Basically just when they eat something stinky they shouldn't have.
wipe eyes or tears? Daily if needed.
clean ears? As needed. Smokie maybe every few months. Ellie weekly.
trim nails? I dremel them weekly.
cut/trim fur or take to the groomers? Smokie I trim up his paws and sanitary areas about every two weeks. Ellie doesn't need it.


----------



## AreWild (Aug 16, 2012)

I've got two mutts, so a few questions have two answers. 

_How often do you..._

1. _bathe your dog?_ - Maybe three times a year. They don't have much in the way of dog odor and really only get a bath if they get into something.

2. _brush fur with a regular brush?_ - Chief has über thick otter fur and only ever gets brushed with a deshedding comb. Nothing else makes a dent. Maya has a very soft, light coat with virtually no undercoat so I only use a zoomgroom on her. Other brushes irritate her skin. Both dogs get a good brushing before baths and probably twice a month. Maya also blows coat twice a year and gets brushed twice a day or more for the duration of that. 

3. _de-shed with a de-shedding brush?_ - See above.

4. _brush teeth?_ - Never. I feed prey model raw and that takes care of it. 

5. _wipe eyes or tears?_ - Rarely. Only if there's irritation or excess tearing.

6. _clean ears?_ - When they get a bath, otherwise rarely. I check ears often but they don't need cleaning unless there's a problem.

7. _trim nails?_ - Less often than I should. :redface: Both dogs came to me with major foot touch phobia. We've made progress, but not come as far as I'd like. They do wear their nails down anyway for the most part. I'd like to keep them shorter and am still working towards it, but they're not uncomfortably long in the meantime.

8. _cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?_ Never. Neither requires trimming and I do everything else at home.

I also express Maya's anal glands. As was mentioned, it's definitely something to ask your vet about. If it doesn't need to be done (Chief's don't) it's better not to. I do Maya's before baths and about once a month in between. I do use the method where you actually insert a finger, but was shown how and am comfortable with it. I prefer that method because it's easier for me to tell that I've emptied them completely, it seems gentler on her and works more reliably for me.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

*bathe your dog?*

Approximately 1-2 times a month as needed.

*brush fur with a regular brush?*

Rarely. Once a month when I do nails/trim feet hair, etc.

*de-shed with a de-shedding brush?*

Never. They have no undercoat

*brush teeth?*

Once a week or so

*wipe eyes or tears?*

Summer- daily. Mia-never

*clean ears?*

Never.

*trim nails?*

Once a month

*cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?*

Never clip and never take them to the groomers. I trim feet hair once a month.

My grooming is pretty much once a month I tidy them up, bathe them, and brush hair/trim nails/trim foot hair.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

1.When they smell
2.once weekly or when they look rabid because they are blowing their coats.
3.Never
4. I know I should, but I just don't.
5.Not a big problem with my dogs
6. Again, not a problem with mine.
7. Kodi trims his own nails with his teeth, lady grinds her down walking on the cement of the driveway and Roonie gets his trimmed when he gets taken to the groomer 3 or 4 times a year
8. Kodi and Lady never. Roonie goes to the groomers 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Cashmier (Oct 2, 2012)

It really all depends on your dog and what their coat type is - I have English Setters, so my grooming routine will be much different from someone who has Labs or Poodles.

1.bathe your dog? 

Females: When they get dirty, usually about once a week for the puppy and every 2-3 weeks for the adult. Males: Twice a week to some extent ("pee feathers")

2.brush fur with a regular brush? 

Pin brush and soft brush - every 2 to 3 days with grooming spray/ conditioner on the feathers. The puppy probably less because she doesn't have much coat yet.

3.de-shed with a de-shedding brush? 

I don't use a deshedding brush, my dogs have their back and neck stripped to remove undercoat and keep it laying flat. I do this once to twice a week.

4.brush teeth? 

After every bath, usually at least once a week. They always have bones and antlers around. I do a de-scale every few months - a groomer or the vet can do this for you.

5.wipe eyes or tears? 

Only one of my dogs has a tearing problem. We clean her face when she needs it and all of them get their faces scrubbed in baths.

6.clean ears? 

After every bath, about once a week.

7.trim nails?

Every 2 weeks or more often when a show is coming up. My male has his done every week for his therapy work. I use a grinder because I am incompetent with the other ones.

8.cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?

I trim them myself - usually will trim feathering before a show or when they start to look ragged. On my retired dog I keep her trimmed a bit shorter for comfort and convenience, she will get a touch up when she needs it. 

Sanitary clips are essential on longer coated dogs - this would be around the base of the tale to keep them poop free.


----------



## franciswee (Sep 4, 2012)

1.bathe your dog - once a week
2.brush fur with a regular brush - never
3.de-shed with a de-shedding brush? - never
4.brush teeth - once a week
5.wipe eyes or tears - a few times a day
6.clean ears - once a week
7.trim nails - once a month
8.cut/trim fur or take to the groomers - once every 3 months

Hope this helps! good luck with your new dog


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

1. I rarely bathe my dog. Dirt and debris tend to just blow off of him. His coat stays shiny and clean. If he's really smelly, I will. But, he also doesn't tend to hold smells. He likes to jump in the shower with me, so I just keep his shampoo in there and seize the opportunity.

2. Very short, single coat. We don't brush.

3. For deshedding, I run a soft rubber bristle brush over his coat. It just help take away the loose hair. No undercoat though, so nothing major.

4. I used to brush his teeth more. Now, he gets to chew on raw bones. It does a more thorough job than I ever could with a toothbrush.

5. He always has eye boogers when he wakes up. So, whenever I notice it, I just wipe them away.

6. I clean his ears with Q-tips probably once a week. He doesn't have any long fur acting as a trap, so dirt tends to accumulate inside his ears quickly.

7. I trim nails once a week and get a nail grinding monthly.

8. No need for trimming fur or having it groomed! He hardly has any to begin with. All we use the groomer for is dremeling because I don't trust myself to do it.

Oh, the ease of grooming a bully breed! They barely have hair, the coat is dirt-repellent, and there's no undercoat!


----------



## saitenyo (Sep 9, 2011)

*bathe your dog?*
I've only had him for a little under a month, but the plan is to not bathe him often since poms are prone to dry skin and that can make it worse. He's had one bath (with a light moisturizing shampoo, and heavy on the conditioner) since I've gotten him. Will probably continue to just do it as-needed, meaning no more than every few months other than spot-cleaning for when he gets a little messy. I've also been using a moisturizing coat treatment here and there since his skin is a bit dry right now which is making him itch.

*brush fur with a regular brush?
de-shed with a de-shedding brush?*
I don't really know the terminology yet, but I brush him almost every day with a soft slicker brush. Would that be a de-shedding or regular brush? It's to keep the mats out of his fur and help remove shedding fur.

*brush teeth?*
Daily if I can. 5 days a week minimum. Poms are prone to bad teeth.

*wipe eyes or tears?*
I haven't had to yet. He's thankfully not very teary.

*clean ears?*
Haven't yet. I keep reading mixed things on how often this should be done for a pom or if you can just tell when it's needed?

*trim nails?*
I've been doing them every 2 weeks, wondering if I should up that to once a week.

*cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?*
Haven't yet. His adult coat isn't in yet. Once it is I'd love to try and maintain a show trim on him since I love that look and I think he's going to have a ton of coat, but I'm not sure how often I'll need to do that yet. My plan is to learn to do it myself. I don't want to do any shaving/short trims since part of the joy of a pom is all that fur.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Damon/ Sophie

1.bathe your dog? Once every other month unless dirty
2.brush fur with a regular brush? Once a week because they love it. 
3.de-shed with a de-shedding brush? Never 
4.brush teeth? Every night as well as bones daily.
5.wipe eyes or tears? When they have something nasty there or dirt
6.clean ears? Every time they get a bath.
7.trim nails? Once a week to keep them nice and short.
8.cut/trim fur or take to the groomers? Never

Piper

1.bathe your dog? Once a month becasue she gets dirty fast
2.brush fur with a regular brush? Once a week
3.de-shed with a de-shedding brush? Never
4.brush teeth? Every night as well as bones daily
5.wipe eyes or tears? Multiple times a day because her eyes water a lot.
6.clean ears? Twice a day right now becasue she as an infection. Other then that it would be once a week.
7.trim nails? Once a week
8.cut/trim fur or take to the groomers? Never


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

Shay Lab mix

Bathe your dog? I try to bathe her every month or every second month

brush fur with a regular brush?I don't really brush her at all. I will run the curry over her every once and a while if I think about it

de-shed with a de-shedding brush?I run a Furminator tool over her some times after her bath but I mostly use the curry comb

brush teeth?Never they are fed a raw diet and the bones do all the work for me. I do have to get in there once and a while because she likes to eat poop.

wipe eyes or tears?When ever I see some

clean ears?Because of the way that her ears sit, I don't have to clean them at all

trim nails?I don't do it often enough because she just will not let me I have to have someone else do them

cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?When ever I can, I am a groomer



Sarayu Golden Retriever

Bathe your dog? I try to bathe her every month or every second month

brush fur with a regular brush?I use a slicker brush and a comb on her as I am drying her after the bath. I do check for knots and tangles in the common Golden Retriever matting areas. The bum (or pants), the armpits, between the back legs, behind the ears and in the feathering and rough

de-shed with a de-shedding brush?I use a Mars Coat King on her to get rid of some of the under coat, but that will be stopping right now and I will start again in the spring

brush teeth?Never they are fed a raw diet and the bones do all the work for me

wipe eyes or tears?When ever I see some

clean ears?When she has her bath

trim nails?I don't do it often enough

cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?When ever I can, I am a groomer. Even when I take her into work I don't always do anything with either dog


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

* bathe your dog?* Crested once a week, cockers once a month
*brush fur with a regular brush?* Cockers are in pony cuts- Once a month maybe, Crested gets his mane and tail done maybe every two weeks
*de-shed with a de-shedding brush?* Nope
*brush teeth?* Heck nope
*wipe eyes or tears?* Smudge has eye goobies every morning
* clean ears?* Blue power ear wash once a month
* trim nails?* Dremel every week or two
* cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?* Once a month I cut the cockers, I do the crested's face weekly, him back and bum every two


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

* bathe your dog?*

Every 7-10 days.

*brush fur with a regular brush?*

Typically only on bath days. I keep him clipped short, so nothing really to brush (except maybe to touch up his muzzle area, or tail).

* de-shed with a de-shedding brush?*

Never. Non-shedding dog.

*brush teeth?*

Every other day. Along with petzlife gel, or healthymouth, or plaqueoff depending on the day, etc.

*wipe eyes or tears?*

Every morning usually. Just small normal morning crusties, so not really 'wiping'. I just pick them out lol.

* clean ears?*

Never.

* trim nails?*

Sadly, not enough. I let the groomer do it.

* cut/trim fur or take to the groomers?*

He sees a mobile groomer every 8-10 weeks.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

gmros said:


> I'm a new dog owner and I was wondering how often do you...
> 
> 
> bathe your dog?
> ...



I have 5 dogs (despite my username. ) and so there will be more than one answer for each question. 

Trev: mini poodle
Raven: toy poodle
Dusty: Lhasa Apso
Sammie: shorthaired mutt, has a pit bull or boxer type coat. 
Pepper: ACD mix, double coated and short haired

1: trev, Raven, and Dusty get bathed weekly. Sammie gets bathed maybe 2 times a month, Pepper gets bathed monthly. 
2: Trev Raven and Dusty once a week, other two never. 
3: Trev Raven and Dusty never, Sammie gets rubbed down with a zoom groom after baths, Pepper gets a furminator and zoom groom used on her after baths.
4: I'm bad, I don't brush teeth. They all get things to chew on though. 
5: Raven and Trev get theirs wiped when I notice **** in their eye corners, the rest hardly ever. 
6: I flush Raven's Trev's and Dusty's a couple times a month at bath time, then wipe them out afterwards. Sammie and pepper get their's wiped probably less than once a month, their ears stay relatively clean and wax free. I do check them often though.  
7: Trev gets his done once every couple of days, Raven gets done weekly or bi weekly, Dusty gets done weekly, Sammie gets done at bath time, and Pepper gets done at bath time as well. 
8: The Poodles get their face feet and tail clipped every or every other week, with a full haircut every 4-6 wks. Dusty gets his pads and eye corners shaved out every 3 wks or so, with a full haircut every 6 wks. Pepper gets her pads shaved occasionally, Sammie doesn't get trimming.

I also check anal glands, but they rarely need to be done. Occasionally Trev needs his done, and Sammie gets hers done at bath time, despite the fact that she is bigger and has firm poo she still gets quite full. 

Also I pluck Raven's ears monthly or bi-monthly depending on whether or not he is scratching the. His are the only ones that really get hairy enough to need that. Trev has very light ear hair, as does Dusty.


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a long hair dog, double coat. He's a collie mix. No haircuts.



gmros said:


> I'm a new dog owner and I was wondering how often do you...
> 
> 
> bathe your dog? When he smells or feels greasy, about every 3 weeks
> ...


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

bathe your dog? *When he gets dirty (about once every few months)*
brush fur with a regular brush? *Hardly ever, I use an undercoat rake (Golden Retriever)*
de-shed with a de-shedding brush? *All the time!! *
brush teeth? *I tried to do it about once a week, but I haven't had the time with the new rescue coming in*
wipe eyes or tears? *I am constantly cleaning out his eyes*
clean ears? *I check them daily, and clean them about once a week, but he is prone to ear infections*
trim nails? *When they are long, or I am at the vet (it only costs $10 for nail trim and it's just easier if they do it with his dark nails)*
cut/trim fur or take to the groomers? *I just did that this morning! I have to keep his feet trimmed or he tracks mud into the house, and I keep his butt trimmed pretty good so that he doesn't poop on himself :doh:*

My Blue Heeler Mix doesn't get nearly the amount of cleaning that Mack gets, but she isn't quite as needy as him yet  and her coat is short.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Bathe my dogs? ..... Abbylynn ... twice a year. She never smells. Blu Boy and Eddee every 1 or 2 weeks due to Blu Boys part-time allergies and Eddee gets himself all stinky. 

Brush? ....... Abbylynn ... weekly. Blu Boy every two days and Eddee the same.

De-Shed? ..... Abbylynn only ... I use the Furminator twice a year when she is blowing her coat. I use a pin brush the rest of the time on her and trim her very light rear feathers with thinning shears.

Teeth? ..... All dogs once a week and use bones and chews for dental health. Blu Boy is 6 years old and has great pearly whites with very minimal tartar with this method. Abbylynn and Eddee still have their pearly whites being so young yet. I am thinking of getting the dental spray for all of them as well.

Tears? ...... Blu Boy has some eye boogies every now and then. I just gently pick those off as to not irritate his eyes with water and eye drops. I sometimes use allergy eye drops (per vet) during allergy (pollen) season for Blu Boy. He is the only one with this issue.

Ears? ........ I only use my finger in a clean damp warm white washcloth and clean down in as far as I can and then dry the same way with a dry white wash cloth. Eddee had an ear infection but I believe he came with it when I adopted him. We will see if I need an ear wash.

Nails? ....... Weekly on all dogs.

Cut/Trim Fur or take to the groomers ...... I am the groomer.  I cut/trim Blu Boy every 4-6 weeks with shears and clippers ... as he has Poodley hair. 

I only trim Eddee's facial hair and leg hair once every 4-6 weeks. I have never used clippers on him but I love using thinning shears on the hair that does not "strip"! He has a mixture of very soft fine hair and hard wirey Schnauzer-like hair that needs actual "stripping".


----------



## PaddingtonandMe (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a maltese.
bathe your dog? once every 1-2 weeks
brush fur with a regular brush? once a day
de-shed with a de-shedding brush? never, malteses dont shed enough
brush teeth? everyday
wipe eyes or tears? twice a day
clean ears? check everyday, do when it needs done
trim nails? twice a year
cut/trim fur or take to the groomers? twice a year i plan


----------

